# Pocket knife sharpeners



## jr in va (Apr 15, 2015)

For those who still carry a sharp pocket knife,what do you use to sharpen them? Do you use a whetstone or something else?

I like a very sharp edge but it's always hit or miss.Can' get angles consistant or knife gets edge ruined,I guess.


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

I run a Arkansas stone for extra fine honin' fer to have a knife sharp enough to cut hogs and whatnot; for regular ol sharpening (sharp enough to shave, but won't cut live skin like a scalpel) I have grown to like the diamond "stones". they don't belly out and stay nice and flat like a lapping stone. Ifn you can't hold the right angle, get a lansky sharpening system or smith makes one similar (wally world)...either can be had in stone or diamond.

A nice strap of leather also make nice work of finishing the edge. the electric stuff is better used for knocking down weld spatter than sharpening a knife unless you like using it to cut wire, cut cardboard, and whatnot. I'm the guy that, when someone asks to use my knife, the first question is "whatcha cuttin?" A good edge takes to long to fritter it away opening boxes.

Mark


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

We have sold stones, sharpeners and knives in one of our stores for several decades. I have used most stones and devices out there at one time or another and I still prefer a medium carbon stone for a quick edge.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

I met a knife designer for Ka Bar few years back at Smokey Mountain knife Works in Tenn.. One of my favorite stores. I asked him about sharpening knife and he took the time to show me how he did and I have used his method ever sense and for me it works well.

Use the double grit India stone, depending on how dull the coarser grit side but he sharpened one side of the blade until you could fill a burr on the edge and only then did he begin to alternate between the two sides of the edge. At first maybe three times on it each side and then two and finally one.Then to the fine stone side to do the same for fine edge.

It is the only way I now sharpen pocket knife or kitchen knives. Have never been a person who wanted his knife to shave but want a good edge that will cut and not fail or loose the edge quickly.

One thing I have finally learned....some blades are not made to be sharp....only looked at...

He said news paper was what was used in Japan to get really fine edge. Also said denim pants leg was good when resting.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

I like my electric Work sharp belt sharpener. It puts an edge on that you can shave with but i feel the edge doesn't last as long as when you use a stone. I keep knives in both rangers and the tractors for cutting netwrap off bales, find I have to sharpen them every 2 to 3 days doing 12 to 14 bales per day. My pocket knife I prefer not to cut net with as I like to keep a nice sharp edge on it.

Have to be careful with the work sharp or you'll round the tip. Watch a few videos on youtube and practice on crap knives first.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Something I read about years ago was that the cutting was done by the micro-serrations on the knife blade and that it is these serrations that do the actual cutting. Then, dullness occurs when the points of the serration wear away or get flattened by cutting into a hard surface, like a ceramic cutting board. That's why serrated knives hold their edge better--the cutting edge is inside the point.

Ralph


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

rjmoses said:


> Something I read about years ago was that the cutting was done by the micro-serrations on the knife blade and that it is these serrations that do the actual cutting. Then, dullness occurs when the points of the serration wear away or get flattened by cutting into a hard surface, like a ceramic cutting board. That's why serrated knives hold their edge better--the cutting edge is inside the point.
> 
> Ralph


Should never use glass or ceramic cutting boards anyway... plastic or wood only. Nothing ruins a knife edge faster than glass or ceramic.

As for pocket knives, I switched a few years ago to those box-cutter type blade folding knives, and reverse and then toss the blades when they get dull or damaged... works for me... (95% of the time anyway... occasionally need a longer blade).

Later! OL J R


----------

